# Review of Sport Film from Twill USA



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I just tried out some of the vinyl from Twill USA called Sport Film, so I figured I share my findings. I have to admit that I was skeptical considering that it's so cheap. It's cheaper than SpectraCut II (SCII) and about half the price of ThermoFlex Plus (TFP). As soon as I picked it up , I could tell it was much thicker than both SpectraCut II and ThermoFlex Plus. 5 yds seem to be a bigger roll and weigh considerably more than the other 2 brands. I could also tell from the feel that it was thicker.

*Cutting:* I put it in my cutter and did a couple of test cuts. I normally use about 70g of force on my cutter for SC II and TFP. 70g on the Sport Film didn't even seem to dent it. So I increased it a couple times, all the way up until I hit 220g of force before it actually cut all the way through it. I used this setting but would probably go even a little higher on my next cut because there were a few areas that it needed to cut a little deeper.

*Pressing:* The instructions call for light to medium pressure for 10 sec at 320 degrees, so that's what I did. It says you can peel warm but not hot. So I pressed it and let it cool for about 10 seconds, and then peeled. The mylar backing came off without too much trouble. It did not stick to the vinyl the way SCII often does, but it also didn't pull off as easy as TFP does. I did not see any areas where the vinyl was pulled from the shirt which was good.

*Texture:* It says you can press it a 2nd time at the same settings with Teflon, kraft paper or texturizing paper at the same settings. I had bought some "Twill Texture" paper from Twill USA with the Sport Film so I tried it. I have to say that the vinyl is so thick that the texture didn't seem to change any after the 2nd pressing. It definitely did not have a twill texture afterwords.

*Appearance:* This vinyl looks thick and kind of glossy, kind of like the old style vinyl. I would say it's name describes it well - Sport Film.

*Recommendation: *Personally, I would not use this vinyl for a traditional T-shirt design. It's just too thick and glossy. But I think it's probably great for sport applications where you want something a little extra durable than the thinner fashion styled vinyl. I will use it in the future for jerseys. The price is great.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The texture paper intersest me. Did it seem to change the feel or appearence of the vinyl at all ? ....JB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Thanks for the info. The texture paper intersest me. Did it seem to change the feel or appearence of the vinyl at all ? ....JB


It might have made it a little less glossy, but didn't really have much effect. I do think the textured paper would work much better on the thinner vinyls such as SCII and TFP. I'm going to try it on them some time.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Good review.

I have been using the Sports Film exclusively for over a year and my customers love it for the durability and the way it looks.

When cutting I adjust the balde depth a bit more than with other types and cut at 170 grams with no issues , it weeds great espically with the sticky backing.

As far as shiny, I did notice that at first, but after experimenting a bit, found that if you want to lose the glossy, do a second press with the kraft papaer right after peeling and it seems to dull the finish a bit more.

The textured papaer does hlp a bit, but unless you get right up on the material you really can't see the texture that well.

For the price, the Twill USA product is great.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

If you've been using Sport Film exclusively, you should try out one of the other 2 thinner vinyls just for comparison. They have a much softer feel to them if you are doing traditional designs.

You mentioned the sticky backing. The "stickiness" falls in between SCII and TFP. SCII is not sticky at all. TFP is very sticky. One of the advantages of the sticky backing is that you can position the design on the shirt while the shirt is laid out on a table, and then transfer the shirt over to the press without danger of the design moving on you. The Sport Film is "semi-sticky", but it will fall off the shirt if you hold the shirt up by the shoulders.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

boss123 said:


> I got the texture sheets as well.....i rub the texture sheet with an heat erase after heating and the texture comes out great!



Did you really need to revive a thread from 6 years ago? Are you going to post in every thread that mentions TwillUsa or just all 6 of your posts so far?


----------



## krash1x (Jan 18, 2020)

I just ordered from Twill USA and they sent the package but it never showed up at my house. I called them to see happened and the rude customer service rep Jennifer chastied me for not buying shipping insurance on a $30 dollar order. Then was nto help at all and told me I could waste another $30 and I guess pry I actually get the second one. I will never order anything from Twill USA they dont give rat A$$ about their customers. They make the stuff for pennies and cant even give away a penny


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Who was the shipping company? Some offer free insurance for shipments worth up to $100.

What does tracking say?


----------



## krash1x (Jan 18, 2020)

ups, I already a roll of platen tape. i was going to use their poly-twill to cover my GTX platen I made from polycarbobte and print the registation marks on it


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try tracking your package on the ups site as joe suggested


----------



## krash1x (Jan 18, 2020)

It said delivered


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

then that is a ups issue, not a twillusa issue

please post retraction


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

krash1x said:


> It said delivered


Then one of 2 things happened. Either you had a porch thief pay you a visit, or UPS delivered to the wrong address.

File a claim with UPS. They provide automatic insurance for $100. They will be able to track through the handheld scanner's GPS if the driver delivered to the wrong house. That would be covered by insurance if the package can't be retrieved.

Not sure if UPS insurance would pay if the package was shown to be delivered to your specific address.

As a shipper, we would not replace an order tracked as 'delivered' either. But shame on Twill for trying to sell you insurance that you get for free from UPS.


----------



## krash1x (Jan 18, 2020)

I think customer service is key in this industry and since twillUSA is the shipper they have more leverage with UPS. not even to offer to call UPS and check on their shipment and just try and sell me another Ace of twill is evident that they don't really care I mean it's not really about the twenty bucks it's about the customer service. Then you can get the same thing from anywhere it's the relationship and when someone calls up and has a problem understanding and willing to do something and not just so it's not my problem tough luck for you.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

nope, you are wrong

stop bashing twillusa

this is a ups issue or a porch thief issue as Splathead mentioned

please post a retraction, this is slander


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah, just yesterday I received a package. Only problem is, it's not mine. Happens sometimes in my neighborhood usually this time of year. The delivery service--in this case FedEx--gets in a hurry and have hired tons of seasonal employees who aren't as familiar with their areas as the regular drivers and they mix up "Renoir" with "Rideau."


----------

